# ...workin'....



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I'm sitting at work bored off my butt. I have a handfull of ironworkers tieing re-bar, and 4 carpenters wrecking forms......its awe inspireing(sp):smt062 :smt062


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Sounds like a tough job but somebodys got to do it.:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Yeah, my management skills are really being put to the test today.......yawn......


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Get an airsoft pellet gun and use them boys for moving target practice,Just dont remove the orange tip or there might be trouble when da poleeze arrives:smt067 :smt067 :smt067


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Is that your new indoor range they are making?


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Is that your new indoor range they are making?


I wish!!!! Those pics are from a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2006)

Wonder if they have any explosive cord stored there.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Maser said:


> Wonder if they have any explosive cord stored there.


:smt011 :smt011 :smt011

That would be a big negative. I did all my demo with a 250T Grove hydro crane, jack hammers and concrete saws.

We popped all precast off by rigging it with the crane and cutting the clips with a torch. Once we had the beams and columns exposed (structural concrete). We individually rigged each beam and them cut it loose with saw while the crane held it. You can see the the section of building we took down on the left of the bottom picture and the right of the top picture. Its the 6 story black rubber wall you see. There are patients behind that wall!!!

All this demo was on an exisiting, active hospital. The taller building you see in the pictures is it. We're adding on 420,000sf to the existing structure. The biggest column weighed 38,000 pounds. When we cut it loose it only moved 1/4"!!! Now that is a talented crane operator!!!

All that is out of the way, we're building now. 90% of the new sructure is concrete, with a little structural steel where the two buildings connect.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Nothing more boring that tieing rebar! Did quite a bit of that a looong time ago in another life.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2006)

Demolition is so much fun. My dad once let me tear down an old shed in our backyard with a sledgehammer.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Nothing more boring that tieing rebar! Did quite a bit of that a looong time ago in another life.


The only thing more boring is watching guys tie it!!!


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Maser said:


> Demolition is so much fun. My dad once let me tear down an old shed in our backyard with a sledgehammer.


Yeah, thats pretty much the same as tearing down a 6 story patient tower with critical care patients 25 feet away.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> The only thing more boring is watching guys tie it!!!


Yeah, but your fingers don't get sore!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> The only thing more boring is watching guys tie it!!!


I disagree,there are 2 more things more boring,but they rate about the same with me ,, Watching grass grow and watching golf on TV:goofy: :goofy:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Yeah, but your fingers don't get sore!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


True......:mrgreen:


----------

